# Buyers advice - basic tractor



## Craig K (Mar 29, 2006)

Dear All,

I am wanting a very basic tractor for towing my boat into salt water.

Could anyone give me some guidance on what to look for, what are the common problems, what models are best etc etc - general good practical advice.

Any comments will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome to TF, Craig....let me get this straight... you want a tractor for towing your boat into salt water? How deep is the water and where do you live? How big is the boat/trailer....as soon as we know more of the details, we can help prodive you a perfect match.... Welcome!

-Andy


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Arrrrrr! 240 posts since last time I was here. Wow, it has been a busy place. Welcome Craig. Please tell us more about your salt water adventures! If nothin' else, it sounds like fun. army


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Yes, we have to know the details (weight of boat/trailer & loading area). 
One thing comes to mind is if you are backing down a ramp to unload/load boat I hope you are aware tractors are not noted for having the best brakes. What I mean is, I'd hate to see you and tractor get submerged due to the brakes not being capable of holding boat and trailer. Don't laugh, it happened at a marina up by me.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Dear Craig K,

Welcome to Tractorforum. Glad to have you with us. 

You want to tow your boat “into salt water” with a “basic tractor”? 

As has already been stated, I think we are going to need a just a little more information. I’m pretty sure you are asking about a tractor that you can use to launch your boat. You might want to clear that up if I have it wrong. To the questions you’ve already been ask, I’ll add: How steep is incline where you plan to launch your boat?


----------



## Craig K (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. Also thanks for the welcome!  

The tractor is for launching on a couple of beaches near my house. One of the beaches is shingle, the other is sand. 

There is the odd tractor in use on the shingle beach already, but everyone uses tractors on the sand beach.

The boat weighs less than 1 tonne.

I confess that I know very little about tractors, but I'm not afraid of getting stuck in! I've just finished restoring a Landrover which has involved EVERYTHING being re-built. The idea was to use the landrover for pulling the boat, but now I'm afraid of getting it wet!

I also think the tractor will be more solidly built and take the salt atmosphere better.

From the beach to my house there is a hill probably 1 mile long.

How easy are the parts to get hold of?

By the way, I'm in Jersey - Channel Islands - UK - near France. Does this have any bearing on which make I should go for with regards to parts availability?

Thanks so much for your help so far! I should imagine that I will be back here after I get one for advice on how to fix it! or are they that strong that they don't go wrong??

I believe the hydraulics are normally first to fail - is this right? I don't really need them, but a lifting hitch would be a luxury advantage - but by no means a must.

I really don't think I will need / be able to justify the additional cost of a 4wd tractor??

Sorry, rambling! Thanks for the help!
:tractorsm


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Tractors can move alot of weight for their size as it shows with those little tug tow units moving large airplanes. 

I have seen alot of boat yards use a small-to-medium size tractor, I am thinking a small Kubota L2850 or similar or even a Ford 1000/1900/2000 tractor. 

Do you have access to buy these type of tractors over there? Thinking about a small compact tractor, and you might be able to afford the 3000 4WD. 

Let me know what you think, hopefully you won't lose one in the drink when launching your boat out to sea!

:British:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

:cheers:
Great advice, Tom! 

Craig, 
small compact is probably the best to go. 4wd would be nice in sand and water though especially on a launch platform, they can tricky with a 4wd truck or SUV! I dont know anything about parts availability in UK, I think there are a lot of those Ford tractors there though, how is Kubota resprensented? Would you have a place to store and protect the tractor?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I'd also recommend the Fords that the others have put forward. They are gennerally low center of gravity, simple to run and simple to fix. What ever you get, be sure to keep it under cover and wash it with fresh water after you take it for a spin in the salt. With your location, you might also be better off waxing the body.
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well Craig. I used my John Deere 4410 to move my Sea Ray around the property before I sold it. The key issue here is to be sure that the tractor weighs at least as much as the boat does and MUCH preferably MORE. 4WD is highly preferable but not absolutely required if the tractor has a locking rear differential and has the weight to dig in and get traction. You can add weight to the tractor 2 ways for the most part. One is by filling the tires with calcium choride or other fluids and/or adding and frame weights. 

Will the tractor be used primarily for launching the boat? If so, I would take a look at some used agricultural tractors. Is the size of the tractor an issue? Reason I ask is that compact and smaller tractors below the 60 hp range sell for a LOT more than the larger ag tractors. For instance, you can find a used International 986 or 1086 that needs some fixing up and paint for around $6500 to $9500 in my area. Also many of these tractors came with dual rear tires which would be fantastic in sand. 

Also I am sure price must be an issue. Did you have a price range you want to stick to? 

Below is a link to Tractor House. Take a look through what they have just to get a feel for what's out there and the price ranges and sizes. Bare in mind that buying a used tractor from a dealer will add about 20% to 25% to the price as opposed to buying it from a private party. 

Tractor House 

All said and done a used tractor in the 30 to 40 hp range would probably meet your needs just fine. 

Here is a picture of my Sea Ray and I had no problems moving it around the property on dry land with the 4410 but I think I would be very hesitant to try it in sand or surf. I think a larger tractor with ag tires would be a better choice.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=86653">


----------



## Craig K (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Chief!

Budget is the main constraint!

I'm after a bit of an old lady to be honest. I see there are a number here lost in overgrown fields etc. I'm wondering what is likely to be wrong with them?

Good point about the size...that works in my favour then! 

I'll have to see what comes up. Maybe I'll get some photos for you this weekend?

BTW, my boats MUCH smaller than yours! 

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

You should be able to find an older Leyland (One of your major brands) and McCormic is now produced in the UK they actualy bought out Case!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Craig K _
> *Thanks Chief!
> 
> Budget is the main constraint!
> ...


looking for an old lady? How about an old goat? We have one here on the forum we are trying to unload... CHEAP!!! :serta: 
yumyum 

Seriously though, what kind/model boat is it and what do you use it for? Just bumming around the ole' skinny or fishing and the like?
Thanks, Craig for the replies!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Smart ***:cowboy:


----------



## Craig K (Mar 29, 2006)

It's an Alaska 500. I have just changed from an Orkney Strikeliner 16 - Google it for a picture! 

The Alaska is a sweet boat, handles the sea really well with a nice deep 'v'. The problem is that this deep 'v' is making launching veryu hard and wet! Hence the need for a tractor!

We're also going to mod the trailer this weekend to get the boat lower. Yesterday we bought the mother of all winches to pull her back on, but this doesn't help launching!

:captain:


----------



## Craig K (Mar 29, 2006)

I popped down to the beach this evening and all (well most) of the tractors have 'international' on them. What make is that? They are red if it helps???


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Craig K _
> *I popped down to the beach this evening and all (well most) of the tractors have 'international' on them. What make is that? They are red if it helps??? *


Sorry, I guess this post slipped by me! International is the manufacturer name. They were bought out buy Case and they are now Case/International Havester or Case IH. International made a VERY good machine in their day before they were bought out. In my area, nearly all of the farmers use 2 colors............. Green or Red. (John Deere or International) I good sized International for your use would be somthing along the lines of a 444, 454, 464, 484, 574, 584, maybe even a 686. Just bare in mind that the smaller tractors that I listed above tend to cost as much or more than the larger tractors such as the 786, 826, 986 etc.


----------



## Craig K (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Chief,

I've decided International are the way forward as I believe that they have internal breaks - so wil not seize up with sea water. I'm just waiting for the right one to come along now......


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Craig

I hope you are successful locating a nice International for your use. Of course we want pictures of it in action!!

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Craig K _
> *Thanks Chief,
> 
> I've decided International are the way forward as I believe that they have internal breaks - so wil not seize up with sea water. I'm just waiting for the right one to come along now...... *


I am keeping an eye out for one in the 85 to 135 hp range myself to put to work brushhogging.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I have an IH 454. It is a nice, small, all around machine! One will be great for you!


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi all.
Sorry for my language but I use an interpreter. I am from Poland.
I'm going to buy International 454 with engine D179 and my question is how much can withstand engine operating hours without overhaul? He who wants to buy has about 8100. Visually, it does not look bad but I have not heard how he works. Is it high mileage if you do not have to worry about if it was properly used? The tractor is 1973 and what he said rather the owner was never done anything with it.
Thank you for your help.
Sorry if I wrote in the wrong place.


----------

